

IPhone 3GS Jailbreak released (run on XP, not Vista or 7) - ttol
http://www.purplera1n.com/

======
ttol
Works for iPhone 3GS. Don't run it on Vista or 7 -- works great from XP.

Literally takes seconds to jailbreak -- much faster than previous generations
of JB (like PwnageTool, RedSn0w, or QuickPWN).

Blog post from the developer "geohot": <http://iphonejtag.blogspot.com/>

